# Wompat carriers?



## lozzy21

Are they any good? I'm thinking of getting one to replace my connecta since her legs are getting to long for it.


----------



## lozzy21

Bump


----------



## lozzy21

Nobody?


----------



## freckleonear

If you like your Connecta then you will probably like a Wompat. Most SSCs are quite structured with a stiff waistband, but the Wompat has a lovely soft squishy mouldable waistband and feels similar to the Connecta, but more supportive. I tried several different toddler carriers before settling on the Wompat. The chest strap slides on the shoulder straps which is handy, and the buckles are dual-adjustable. My 4 year old also fits in it (although he's now too tall for the hood) so it will last a nice long time thanks to the seat darts. Mine has petite straps, but I really didn't need them as the straps cinch down well.

https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC05906.jpg
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC04305.jpghttps://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC04321.jpg

(Sorry for the weird photo of my bum, it seems to be the only photo I have that shows the stripes.)


----------



## sun

Never heard of this one! Must google asap.... :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks Freckle, what size have you got? I don't know if I should get the medium or go for the toddler.


----------



## freckleonear

Mine is the old toddler size, they changed the sizing brackets just after I ordered. When we first got it, it was too tall in the body for her and she got frustrated that it restricted her shoulders and neck. At 23 months it's now just starting to fit nicely (but still with heaps of growing space). Personally I would go with the medium, there's no difference in width but it's slightly shorter in the body.



> Baby size (4/6-18 months, clothing size (EU) 68/74-86): Height 38 cm, width 38 cm
> Medium size (1-3 years, clothing size 86-92): height 40 cm, width 45, between the legs 35-40 cm
> Toddler size (2-4 years, clothing size 92-98): height 45 cm, width 45 cm
> Pre-school size (3-5 years, sizes 98-104/110): height 50 cm, width 50 cm


----------



## Farie

Bumping as I'm still torn between a toddler wompat and a r&r - Lozzy what did you go for?

Freckleonear - that wompat looks awesome! Love the colours


----------



## lozzy21

Haven't got one yet, need to start saving really,


----------



## BabaPu

I've just ordered a toddler size wompat for my lo and am now frantically trying to sell my boba 3g to recoup some of the costs.

The wompat designs are more 'me' - I got the blue wanda. So excited :happydance:


----------



## Farie

Babapu - lol I ordered a toddler one yesterday :happydance: I was going to get the Blue Wonda with grey cord then changed last minute and went for Narumi (or Jungle if that's not available)

Pics as soon as yours arrives please!


----------



## BabaPu

Haha - that is exactly the one that I ordered as the pic on the website shows light brown straps and waist and I fancied a lighter shade.

The next four weeks are soo going to drag :haha:


----------



## Farie

Lol good taste!

I think you got the last of the grey cord :(
I've had to change mine to Jungle with beige - really hoping it works! 
I'm in NZ so I've got 6 weeks .... So longggggg


----------



## BabaPu

Oh no :dohh:

Have just had a look at the jungle design and think it will work really well with the beige straps. Have just checked when I ordered it as it seems ages ago but I've still got a long time to wait :nope: 6 weeks?? Does delivery to NZ take 2 weeks? :wacko:


----------



## Farie

Approx from Europe - its quite hit and miss, some things fly over at the rate of knots, others seem to come via turtle.

She said its a grey beige so hopefully will look good - I have to avoid the website now otherwise I start thinking of other colour combos! I'm v fond of the rainbow weaves but luckily she didn't have snow rainbow or double rainbow cloudy skies last time I looked!

Can't wait till it arrives! My mt is in being 'toddlerized' to im sling less - it's horrid!


----------



## BabaPu

Oh me too - it took me so long to make the decision and now that I have I keep thinking I should have picked something else. I love the marimeko design too but finances really wouldn't stretch to two carriers.

I've sold my bbba in part to fund the wompat and so I've been without that for the last week and have had to rely on a ring sling which (am sure is just a practice issue) isn't as comfy as the ssc.


----------



## morri

So any experiences with them? the sizes seem quite narrow ranged..


----------

